# No Serial Number



## deezjet (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got a replacement phone thru Asurion. Started to root it and found the label for the seial number has been covered ans just the IMEI number is present. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get the serial number to root my phone?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

deezjet said:


> Just got a replacement phone thru Asurion. Started to root it and found the label for the seial number has been covered ans just the IMEI number is present. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get the serial number to root my phone?


Use revolutionary, on the root promt in the program, it tells you the hboot, and serial number

Sent from my BAMF Mecha


----------



## deezjet (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks I'll give that a try


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

If not, boot the phone, go to menu, about phone, and its something like phone identity or something, it will tell you the sn


----------

